# The LACS,  a question.......



## Alec Swan (30 June 2011)

As we have a pro-hunting forum,  this one,  and those opposed to our legal activities,  join in,  does anyone know if any of those,  The LACS for example,  have their own forums,  or perhaps their own sections within other forums?  

I'd be more than happy to contribute to them,  and there'd be some sport to be had! 

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 June 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			As we have a pro-hunting forum,  this one,  and those opposed to our legal activities,  join in,  does anyone know if any of those,  The LACS for example,  have their own forums,  or perhaps their own sections within other forums?  

I'd be more than happy to contribute to them,  and there'd be some sport to be had! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

not financially i trust Alec?


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			not financially i trust Alec?
		
Click to expand...

 NO!!

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (30 June 2011)

ALF has it`s on website ,and I`m sure I spotted some sort of chat line on there,have a look.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 June 2011)

Alec Swan said:



 NO!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

oops sorry Alec-----


----------



## TJP (30 June 2011)

Alec that will make you a troll  - let us know if you need some online advice when decorating under your bridge lol. Have fun.


----------



## Fiagai (30 June 2011)

TJP said:



			Alec that will make you a troll  - let us know if you need some online advice when decorating under your bridge lol. Have fun.
		
Click to expand...


No I think that would make Alec more likely a "mole".  I dont think that any of us are capable of the pure drivel churned out by the last two idot savants who came visiting!


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2011)

Fiagai said:



			....... I dont think that any of us are capable of the pure drivel churned out by the last two idot savants who came visiting!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes we are!! 

Alec.


----------



## Paddydou (30 June 2011)

Oh Alec you are BAD!!! 

Let us know how you get on (an email with links would also be handy..)

Anti baiting - love it!!! Its hunting and legal!  A good way to keep you occupied until the autumn!


----------



## TJP (30 June 2011)

Had any success with your mole/troll activities yet?


----------



## TJP (30 June 2011)

Had any success with your mole/troll activities yet?  Would quite enjoy a look see.


----------



## Fiagai (30 June 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Oh yes we are!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

!


----------



## EAST KENT (30 June 2011)

One thing to be certain of..Alec`s little bridge will have mirrors


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 July 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			One thing to be certain of..Alec`s little bridge will have mirrors

Click to expand...

what if we all took to Alecs bridge,could be fun picking trolls from the stones/bricks.


----------



## ThePinkPony (1 July 2011)

Does anyone else think that this is probably the exact conversation PaulTit had with his anti friends before trolling us?


----------



## TJP (1 July 2011)

Alec seems to have deserted us. Must be having fun under his bridge. Rosie I'll bring the vino if you bring the burgers for our camping under Alecs bridge trip.


----------



## Paddydou (1 July 2011)

ThePinkPony said:



			Does anyone else think that this is probably the exact conversation PaulTit had with his anti friends before trolling us?
		
Click to expand...

I am sure he did - hence why I feel absolutly no guilt whatsoever in encouraging Alec to misbehave!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (2 July 2011)

TJP said:



			Alec seems to have deserted us. Must be having fun under his bridge. Rosie I'll bring the vino if you bring the burgers for our camping under Alecs bridge trip.
		
Click to expand...

Alec wont be far away but just in case i'll join you with the vino,burgers and flattened patter cake trolls which will undoubtedlly taste foul---


----------



## Alec Swan (3 July 2011)

Well,  I've done a bit of research,  and sadly can't find any member's forum for The LACS.

I did look on the ALF forum (I think that you need to type in the words,  ALF comes up with nothing),  and all that I could find were people swearing at each other,  and little else!!  Even by my liberated standards,  I saw little which would be worth the effort.

I'll try some further research,  but if others can head me in the right direction,  then by all means,  PM me.  If I make any progress,  then I'll let you know,  one way or another! 

Alec.


----------



## ThePinkPony (3 July 2011)

aww, immensley disappointed.


----------



## Fiagai (3 July 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Well,  I've done a bit of research,  and sadly can't find any member's forum for The LACS.

I did look on the ALF forum (I think that you need to type in the words,  ALF comes up with nothing),  and all that I could find were people swearing at each other,  and little else!!  Even by my liberated standards,  I saw little which would be worth the effort.

I'll try some further research,  but if others can head me in the right direction,  then by all means,  PM me.  If I make any progress,  then I'll let you know,  one way or another! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec

LACs appear to not have the Cajones to have a proper discussion forum.  They rely on Twitter (twitter closed down this account last year due to their breaking terms & conditions of same) Facebook, email and a blog site.  You can post comments to the blog section (LINK).  You will need an email address (). They have a lovely twisted piece on recent Hunting Act convictions if you are interested....


----------



## Alec Swan (4 July 2011)

Fiagai,

thanks for that.  The link which you posted,  one with no reasoned or supportable argument to back it up,  really was a joke,  wasn't it?  To compare legal hunting with illegal poaching,  and to offer comparisons,  made no sense at all.  To make such claims,  I would think that those so doing are rather desperate,  and if they applied such illogical arguments,  during the debate which brought about our currently restricted activities,  then it can only have been the fact that Government was "bought",  which brought about the outcome.  It most certainly wasn't reason.

I replied to Douglass,  and guess what?  It wouldn't accept my response.  I wonder why. 

Alec.


----------



## Paddydou (4 July 2011)

Alec I am amazed you read it all. My brain turned off half way through as it was such clap trap...

Hey everyone all hunts have a breeding programme to breed foxes to release and hunt because there aren't enough in the wild as it is...


----------



## Fiagai (4 July 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Fiagai,

thanks for that.  The link which you posted,  one with no reasoned or supportable argument to back it up,  really was a joke,  wasn't it?  To compare legal hunting with illegal poaching,  and to offer comparisons,  made no sense at all.  To make such claims,  I would think that those so doing are rather desperate,  and if they applied such illogical arguments,  during the debate which brought about our currently restricted activities,  then it can only have been the fact that Government was "bought",  which brought about the outcome.  It most certainly wasn't reason.

I replied to Douglass,  and guess what?  It wouldn't accept my response.  I wonder why. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying that they are refusing "Enlightened Debate"   Here was me thinking that they welcomed debate and discussion - or so we are led to believe by the personas that turn up here from time to time ....



Paddydou said:



			Alec I am amazed you read it all. My brain turned off half way through as it was such clap trap...

Hey everyone all hunts have a breeding programme to breed foxes to release and hunt because there aren't enough in the wild as it is...
		
Click to expand...

Paddydou - I am with you on the reading of that piece - my brain started to dribble out both ears by the time I had got to the half way mark....

re breeding foxes - I currently have four in the back bedroom that I am taunting daily with a brush handle


----------



## Fiagai (4 July 2011)

LACS misuse/abuse of public media continues....

According to their website "a leading animal welfare charity" ie themselves! states that there is "Anger as Clarance House blocks protest emails to Will and Kate" over their attendance at a rodeo event




			Supporters of the League Against Cruel Sports have sent almost seven thousands emails to representatives in William and Kate's private office. Emails began to 'bounce' on Thursday and the charity alleges that the emails are being blocked.
		
Click to expand...

No ****!  In my book that is known as spamming (an illegal activity)  

Under their "Take Action" section they propose the sending of emails to various individuals and organistaions to "protest".  A similar use of Twitter resulted in their twitter account (LINK) being suspended earlier this year (though they have got it back somehow)

Its really is time that such illegal and bullying tactics are dealt with and not allowed to target private individuals


----------



## Tinkerbee (5 July 2011)

ALF have a forum, or at least they did. I'm banned so I can't see  and they've changed the way you register so I lost the will to leave after a few rejoins!


----------



## Countryman (5 July 2011)

Well LACS tried to tell me on twitter this afternoon that terrierwork was on a par with dog fighting and bear/fox baiting. Clueless fools. After I pointed out a few differences they fell quiet-still awaiting a reply!


----------



## Fiagai (5 July 2011)

Countryman said:



			Well LACS tried to tell me on twitter this afternoon that terrierwork was on a par with dog fighting and bear/fox baiting. Clueless fools. After I pointed out a few differences they fell quiet-still awaiting a reply!
		
Click to expand...

That would be PaulT then.....


----------



## Paddydou (6 July 2011)

Fiagai I thought their brains had fallen out of their bottoms just writing it... Reminded me of some of the policies the HR manager at one of my old jobs used to write... Needless and senceless drivel.

Bloody typical of any antis do what ever you can to harrass people into following you - as usual they are using bully boy tactics! I cometimes wander if they are adults at all or if they get their inspiration from their childrens playground...


----------



## VoR (13 July 2011)

PMSL.

Went to LACS website which directed me to survey; 

First Question, 'How often do you visit the LACS website', one option as an answer........'Never'!!!!?????

Errrrrm, think that option is a bit pointless isn't it???

Couldn't go on any further to busy laughing!


----------



## Fiagai (20 July 2011)

VoR said:



			PMSL.

Went to LACS website which directed me to survey; 

First Question, 'How often do you visit the LACS website', one option as an answer........'Never'!!!!?????

Errrrrm, think that option is a bit pointless isn't it???

Couldn't go on any further to busy laughing! 

Click to expand...




Yeah just saw the "Survey"

Dicided to see what info they were looking for...

My answers for all the questions were along the line of..

never, no, none, not likely, you got to be joking etc etc

You can skip the cheeky bits where they ask you you Name >Address > Age

etc

Good for a laugh (I is bored).....it will also help skew the statistics in the right direction if you get the idea....


----------



## EAST KENT (20 July 2011)

MMmmmm..it`s so boring this time of year when we are not allowed to (mock) hunt foxes is`nt it?   But no one has so far thought about the legality of hunting anti`s..and as they seem not to have a separate breeding season thy will just have to do..for now.........


----------



## angelish (20 July 2011)




----------



## Tim M (20 July 2011)

Dear Alec

Are you using your real name? If so, you know better than use it on any ALF board. Those folks are crazed fanatics in my country, can't imagine they'd be any more sane or incapable of vial acts in yours. 

Do be careful, and do extract a pound of flesh for us hunting w/hounds enthusiasts everywhere.


----------



## Fiagai (25 August 2011)

Eureka!

I finaly found an ounce of common sense on the LACs website...

either that or they are pretending to "accept" debate or...

Do I remember that there was someone here trying to reply to one of the other rabid LACs postings and not being allowed to?




			I really am beginning to doubt that the LACS campaign is solely about the hunting of foxes with hounds.The more I read,the more I'm starting to believe that it's an agenda against the type of people who are deemed to enjoy fox hunting.The above 'hunt havoc' report has no relevance to the hunting of foxes.Whether a hunt is hunting foxes or merely a drag hunt,anti social activity is anti social activity,and as such is a matter for the police,and NOT the LACS.Is your campaign about the hunting of foxes or not?Because if it is,and fox hunting has been banned,why do you still continue to pursue those who participate in drag hunts? I never seem to get any answers to direct questions,and |I've asked quite a few.I've asked twice also,(amongst other questions)is it not true that deer on LACS reserves are culled in the same manner and method as those on other reserves? It appears LACS have things to hide.
		
Click to expand...

LINK


----------



## Alec Swan (25 August 2011)

Tim M,

thank you for your concern,  but I fear no one,  and yes,  it is my real name.

Fiagai,

excellent,  thanks for that.  I've also offered the following contribution;

_Were the LACS to put their own house in order,  before judging others,  then they may be able to offer constructive criticism.
The deer which have been illegally trapped,  and are contained in what is laughingly called a sanctuary,  at Baronsdown Wood,  are a clear indication of the league's concern for animal welfare.  How the league has escaped prosecution,  by the  RSPCA,  Defra and Trading Standards,  is a mystery to everyone.
_

I received the following automated reply;

_Thank you. Your comment has been submitted for moderation and will, subject to the moderators approval, be published in the next 4 working hours.
_

It will be interesting to see if they permit debate!!

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 August 2011)

Well much to my surprise,  for those with an interest,  they have installed my thoughts!!  For those who need evidence,  if you click on the purple *Link*,  offered by Fiagai,  you can read it!!

Discussion will be pointless,  I realise that,  but the distorted claims made by these groups should not go unchallenged.

Alec.


----------



## Fiagai (26 August 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Well much to my surprise,  for those with an interest,  they have installed my thoughts!!  For those who need evidence,  if you click on the purple *Link*,  offered by Fiagai,  you can read it!!

Discussion will be pointless,  I realise that,  but the distorted claims made by these groups should not go unchallenged.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Well Done!...I know I may sound a bit paranoid but when do the antis descend?

I wonder is this designed as honeypot or we really going to see "Enlightened debate" to use a favourite phrase of a previous visitor from Lacland?


----------



## EAST KENT (27 August 2011)

Do any of you get  The Country Man`s Weekly  ?? In it was the story of how the LACS had set up a "secret " camera in a wood..one of those sensor thingies. Anyway,when they went back to check it there was a note on it..."you will find your camera on E Bay and your film on U Tube.True apparently!


----------



## Fiagai (28 August 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Do any of you get  The Country Man`s Weekly  ?? In it was the story of how the LACS had set up a "secret " camera in a wood..one of those sensor thingies. Anyway,when they went back to check it there was a note on it..."you will find your camera on E Bay and your film on U Tube.True apparently!

Click to expand...



Is this it by any chance?  http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlldFMqfBU8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## EAST KENT (28 August 2011)

OOh thanks,was looking for that..very funny


----------

